# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Intel IoT Wheelchair, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Corporation

----------


## Airicist

"Intel IoT Wheelchair Featured at IDF14 Opening Keynote"

by Terri Blake
September 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Stephen Hawking and the Intel Connected Wheelchair Project 

 Published on Sep 9, 2014




> Watch the Connected Wheelchair Proof of Concept being built and listen to Stephen Hawking discuss impact of technology.

----------


## Airicist

Smart wheelchair tracks user's vitals, calls 911 in emergencies 

 Published on Sep 25, 2014




> At the recent Intel Developers Forum in San Francisco, a 20-year-old intern unveiled the Connected Wheelchair. CNET's Sumi Das gets a demo of the device, which has even earned a nod from Stephen Hawking.

----------

